# Treasure State



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

The Open is a triple with two retired. The field is hilly with trees, rocks, and brush. First down is the shorter retired middle bird thrown right to left from in front of a cliff-like rock toward a lower rock with trees and brush around. The line to this mark goes uphill through brush. There is a gap in the trees under the arc that has appealed to some dogs while others want to climb the open hill backside of the gunner. There has been a variety of work on this mark. The second bird down is the long one on the left also thrown right to left into the left side of a tunnel-like gap in a grove of trees. There are heavy brush and more trees behind the mark and a wide open hillside to the left of the trees. In front of the line there is a row of short willows in a ditch to punch through, although some dogs have taken a wide open gap on the left rather than hold a straight line. Many dogs have hunted short on this long mark while others have been attracted by the open hillside and run long. There have been handles and pickups on this mark. The flyer is up a hill on the right shot right to left with some trees, rocks, and brush to negotiate to get there causing some hunts.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd Series land blind in progress now (39 dogs):

1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9,10,15,18,22,23,25,26,27,30,31,32,33,34,39,41,43,45,49,51,52,54,55,56,58,59,60,61,64,67,68

Land blind started with #51.


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

Qual Callbacks to the water blind (19 dogs):
1,3,5,6,8,10,11,12,13,15,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,27

They are probably done with the water blind by now. I hope someone will fill us in on the callbacks to the final series.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

open callbacks to the 3rd series/water blind in progress now (32 dogs) :  1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 9, 10, 18, 25, 26, 27, 31, 32, 33, 34, 39, 41, 43, 45, 49, 51, 52, 54, 55, 58, 59, 60, 64, 67, 68.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Good luck to all. Thanks for posting.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Call Backs to the 4th Series/Water Marks (13 dogs) 1, 5, 6, 7, 9, 33, 41, 43, 45, 59, 60, 64, 67.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Moosetogooseranch said:


> Call Backs to the 4th Series/Water Marks (13 dogs) 1, 5, 6, 7, 9, 33, 41, 43, 45, 59, 60, 64, 67.


Water blind must have been a barn burner...


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

I heard that Bill Petrovish and Ammo won the Open. I do not have any other placements. 

Amateur callbacks to the second series: 34 dogs 

1,2,4,7,8,10,11,12,13,15,19,21,22,25,26,27,28,29,32,33,34,36,38,41,42,44,45,46,47,49,51,52,54,55


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to go Bill,FC AFC Ammo and Micki.
A lot of hard work by all three.


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Way to go team Ammo! You seem to be catching on to this FT stuff! Pretty good last 6 weeks... Good luck in the AM...

07/12/2013	Treasure State Retriever Club July 2013 Field Trial Open 1st
07/01/2013. National Retriever Club of Canada Finalist
06/16/2013	National Amateur Retriever Club 2013 Championship 8 Series
06/07/2013	North Dakota Retriever Club 2013 Spring Special OpenAll-Age 1st
05/31/2013	Montana Retriever Club 2013 june field trial Owner/Handler Am 1st
05/17/2013	Spokane Retriever Club 2013 Spring Field Trial Open 2nd 
Amateur 2nd


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Did any other dog finish the open????

Bill


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Miki and Amo


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Nice of you to ask Bill. Actually, when Bill P got the call that he won, he was at the AM hauling bird crates in from the field. He didn't have the other places. I do have them now and will post them on another post... Something you could have probably done just as easily from Montana...


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Open Results

1st # 5 Petrovish

2nd # 67 Freuhling

3rd # 6. Snarr/Remein

4th # 60 Rowlett/Fangsrud

RJ #33 Sealock/Fangsrud

Jams 7, 41, 43, 45


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

How about the Qual.?


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the info...200 miles away.

Regards

Bill


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Bill, Ammo and Micki.....hard to believe 5 years ago and this same trial Ammo won her first Derby at 8 months!! What a journey you all have taken....very proud of all of you.


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Bill,Miki and Ammo.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Open Results: 1st #5 Ammo/Petrovish 2nd #67 Diesel/Bill Freuhling 3rd #6. Fox/Jared Snarr - Don Remien 4th #60 Yancy/Gary Rowlett - Eric Fangsrud Reserve Jam #33 Stella/John and Carol Sealock - Eric Fangsrud Jams: #7 Punch/Glenda Brown - Eric Fangsrud, #41 Wrangler/Steven Bechtel - Bill Totten, #43 Lil/Chester and Charlene Koeth - Don Remien, #45 Moon/John Kornman http://www.examiner.com/article/number-5-and-its-meaning-the-bible Five is the number of God's grace or His gift to man. *#5 Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer - Little Ammo, you are our gift from God! Thank you, John Otto and Steve Graafstra (Judges) for giving up your weekend. It was a blessing!! And to all of you, who made this possible, thank you!!!!! Congrats to all!!!!!!!!!* * God Bless You, Micki *


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank You, Annette! And best wishes to you and Casey!! Micki


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Good on you and Ammo, Bill and congratulations all the finishers!!!!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Amateur Results: 

1st AFC World Famous Emasculator-SheMale O/H Lanse Brown

2nd FC AFC Widgeon's Carbon Chip O-Tom Hartl & Jean Grammer H-Jean

3rd Wood River's Little Diesel O/H Bill Fruehling

4th Arnolds Burly Tabster MH O/H Rick Arnold

RJ Moonstone's Melody O-Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart H-Florence

JAMS 1, 11, 26


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Russ and Florence. Congratulations on the RJ in the AM with Jones!

--Susan


----------



## JKL (Oct 19, 2007)

Congratulations to John Kornman and "Frank" Rockin K's Fly Me to the Moon for the Open Jam! We are very proud!

Kim Johnston


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Derby results?


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Russ said:


> Amateur Results:
> 
> 1st AFC World Famous Emasculator-SheMale O/H Lanse Brown
> 
> ...


Way to go Lanse on the Win! Congrats to all of you!!!!! Yahoo...... Great Weekend!!


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations to all.


----------



## Mike Heard (May 27, 2008)

Derby results:
1st: Delta - Larry Calvert
2nd: JJ - Jim McBee
3rd: Hook - Mark Henry
4th: Lucy - Mark Henry
RJ: Windy - Mike Heard
Jams: numerous


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Mike Heard said:


> Derby results:
> 1st: Delta - Larry Calvert
> 2nd: JJ - Jim McBee
> 3rd: Hook - Mark Henry
> ...


Thanks! Huge congrats to Larry and Delta!! I believe that makes 24 Derby points for the little dog, one more weekend before she ages out. Keep going!

From the fan club in Indiana


----------



## old'triever (Mar 15, 2010)

Congratulations Lanse on your win in the Amateur. It is well deserved. Keep on-keeping on. Job well done.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Thanks Glenn!! PM sent.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Mike Heard said:


> Derby results:
> 1st: Delta - Larry Calvert
> 2nd: JJ - Jim McBee
> 3rd: Hook - Mark Henry
> ...


Congrats Larry and Ann and all the finishers!!!!!!!


----------



## Rockin' K Retrievers (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Kim. Frank has really grown up this year and we feel he has a bright all age future. John


----------



## lanse brown (Apr 22, 2004)

1st of all Micki/Bill/Ammo You have the dog, you have the full support and backing of your family, BUT without your diligent study of the dog and it's responses, without the mentoring of Dave and some others, without the sacrifice- sleep,money, time,driving and ONLY because you have NOT tried to win the National at age 3, but may well win the 2014 or 2015. It was fun to see you sweating Rosa in the Am- as I said she is 7and you are 4 and you will have many future DHs but not today. Well both of us were almost perfect going into the H2O blind and when it was over neither of us were back. The present as you know I have severe anemia and malnutrition(125 lbs). I train everyday even if it's only drills and teaching concepts with dead birds BUT now as I told you I have the motivation to resume where I left off with Don Berard and Ritz- he prevailed but I was always on his tail and sometimes things were reversed. What a GREAT dog, wonderful man&wife and now you/Micki/Ammo have filled in- a dedicated amateur who works at every trial and trains his own dog and because God gave Ammo what she has naturally and you have been smart enough not to try and change it. Now you have reignited a spark that I always had when going against Roy McFall, Peter Lane, Don Berard, Ray Goodrich and Charlie Hill. They all had 1 or 2 very good self trained dogs and they were tough. Today when an amateur has 6-10 high dollar dogs and runs the amateur it is not much fun and usually that person causes us to wait while they either sand bag or claim to be at another stake. That situation causes the time management to be thrown askew and as 31 of us wait for her(or in some cases him) we all have the same feelings yet for fear of not being popular they all grumble under their breath. The health of the sport is what I care about and to be "popular" is not my concern. Now you, Lee Jolley, Bobby Lane have made my life more fun- thank you all. Bill you are helping me to forget about the health problems for a period of time(until I go out) because I am always trying to at least tie Ammo. The future is ours and I am fortunate to have you as a friend. See you at PRTA friday, unless you scratch because Nora and Rosa are appearing. Your friend and admirer- Lanse


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Great post Lanse! You are a true sportsman!


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Lanse, Congratulations again on the WIN! We will thank the Lord when we win and we will thank the Lord when we lose. You work hard and have had so many great dogs. The camaraderie that we share is unique. Thank you for all the good times!! You are an icon and a mentor too many, including us. Thanks for the dance!!! Bill


----------



## JamesTannery (Jul 29, 2006)

Rockin' K Retrievers said:


> Thanks Kim. Frank has really grown up this year and we feel he has a bright all age future. John


Nice job John and Congrats and also thanks for handling Streak to his Qualifying 3rd as well. Happy, happy, happy.


----------



## TBell (Apr 1, 2004)

Congrats to you two, Bill and Ammo, on your FC title! Will send photos and update FR soon!

Congrats to you Lanse on the Am win! Tough AM and so glad you did well!

Good to see you both. It was fun!


----------

